# Pic of our new girl



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

We don't have her yet, it will be a couple weeks before we can take her home. She is an 8 week old Shih Tzu from a breeder in Wisconsin. Hope Tasha is happy to have a playmate.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

She's a real cutie!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Very cute! My shih tzu is a very chill laid back guy. Enjoy her!


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Very cute! My shih tzu is a very chill laid back guy. Enjoy her!


We were planning on getting a boy but she's hard to resist. She does have two males so we could change our mind but look at that face. I'm just worried about how Tasha is going to be with another dog after getting all the attention for so long.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sooooo cute.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She's very cute. Love her colors.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

too cute. Get something with her scent on it for Tasha so she can start getting used to her now.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

irnfit said:


> She's very cute. Love her colors.


The breeder planned on keeping her to breed. She said that coloring is hard to find but she thinks she's going to be too small to breed. She won't let her leave until she's two pounds and hasn't achieved that at 8 weeks old. She expects her to be no more than about 7 pounds.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

vERY CUTE. Shih Tzu's should range 9 to 16 pounds to show. 9 would be a small girl. I love the shih Tzu temperment. I have had a shih tzu in my life for 30 yrs. My last boy broke my heat (don't worry he was a mill boy). I still love this breed don't know if I will ever consider another (I am still too sad). Congrats, one from a good breeder should have a great temperment and not be nippy. They will get along fine. Congrats and when she moves in pictures please.


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

What a cutie-pa-tootie!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

How old is Tasha?We have had our new baby for 2 weeks now,and Dizzie has been very good with her,although he is not yet loving her,and I think he looks a little sad at times,though maybe it's my imagination,so I am really trying to give even more attention.Dizzie is 17 months old so still young enough for rough and tumbles etc,they do have some good games together,and share food dishes,[Dizzie is back on puppy food,luckily with no side affects]but he does steel whatever she is playing with,but I think he better make hay whilst the sunshines as Nellie is fiestier than Dizzie and I think eventually she will end up being top dog.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

She's darling!


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

clare said:


> How old is Tasha?We have had our new baby for 2 weeks now,and Dizzie has been very good with her,although he is not yet loving her,and I think he looks a little sad at times,though maybe it's my imagination,so I am really trying to give even more attention.Dizzie is 17 months old so still young enough for rough and tumbles etc,they do have some good games together,and share food dishes,[Dizzie is back on puppy food,luckily with no side affects]but he does steel whatever she is playing with,but I think he better make hay whilst the sunshines as Nellie is fiestier than Dizzie and I think eventually she will end up being top dog.


Tahsa is 3 yrs old. She is used to being the center of attention and spends a lot of time in my lap on the couch. She follows me everywhere when I'm home. When the church bells ring at 6 pm she seems to know her "moms" coming home and she sits in the patio looking toward the garage till she pulls up.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

LOVE the Tzus!! Her color is Bee-utiful Is this your first Shih Tzu puppy? I have 2 Tzus and 2 Havs. I had my Shih Tzu's first. They can be quite feisty and clowny. I know you are really going to enjoy her! Make sure to take LOTS of pics. 

Harrison says Hello


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

What a face! You just want to smooch that sweet little nose. Congrats!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That puppy is darling.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

hav2 said:


> LOVE the Tzus!! Her color is Bee-utiful Is this your first Shih Tzu puppy? I have 2 Tzus and 2 Havs. I had my Shih Tzu's first. They can be quite feisty and clowny. I know you are really going to enjoy her! Make sure to take LOTS of pics.
> 
> Harrison says Hello


Yes this will be our first Shih Tzu. The nearest Hav breeder I found claims they breed to the Cuban standard of the Havanah silk dog. I have no idea what that means but it sure costs a lot. $2000 to 2500. I just payed the house off and don't want another mortgage for a dog. Everyone I know that has a Shih Tzu seems to love them.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I heart the tzu's. My two have two aunties that are tzu's. They are sweet, easygoing dogs.
She is just precious!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

kawboy said:


> Tahsa is 3 yrs old. She is used to being the center of attention and spends a lot of time in my lap on the couch. She follows me everywhere when I'm home. When the church bells ring at 6 pm she seems to know her "moms" coming home and she sits in the patio looking toward the garage till she pulls up.


Yes Dizzie was the centre of all my attention,and very loving,following me every where, so I thought long and hard about adding another one,then things all seemed to dove tail as my breeder had a choice of baby girls available at exactly the right time[I am off work for the 6 weeks school holidays].Also I thought it would be good for Dizzie to have a companion when we are out,luckily I only work mornings during school time,but still there times when you have to leave them,and I always feel bad about it although he has never made a fuss.So good luck with it,I am sure it will all turn out very well,there may well be a little jealousy to start with but give it time and everyone will be happy!!Oh and Dizzie always cuddles up on my lap too,so I am making sure he still has his cuddles+extra=treat!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

kawboy said:


> Yes this will be our first Shih Tzu. The nearest Hav breeder I found claims they breed to the Cuban standard of the Havanah silk dog. I have no idea what that means but it sure costs a lot. $2000 to 2500.


LOL! I won't go there but I had to quote it  Congrats on your new addition. My in laws have always had a shih tzu well there has been a few months between when the last one passed but the new one is adorable and she gets fiesty too. She just can't RLH like the Havanese do and her snorts are so gross they are adorable. When does she come home?


----------



## oohbetty (Mar 2, 2009)

*Wow! So cute!*

I love the coloring!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

She's very cute! Do Tzu's hold their puppy coloring? (unlike many Hav's)


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Christy, I don't think they "fade out" as much as Havs do, but they do change. Here is Sushi when we brought him home as a puppy and a recent pic. He looked like an owl as a puppy...lol. He's mostly gold now, but he kept the black mask.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah I can see how he really lightened! He was sure a cutie pie as a pup--an owl heehee! He sorta did look like one.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Kawboy: Your new baby is just adorable. Tasha might be a little jealous at first but she'll come around!

Kim: I love your little Sushi - he has the most adorable little face!


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> LOL! I won't go there but I had to quote it  Congrats on your new addition. My in laws have always had a shih tzu well there has been a few months between when the last one passed but the new one is adorable and she gets fiesty too. She just can't RLH like the Havanese do and her snorts are so gross they are adorable. When does she come home?


It will be about two weeks before she's 2 pounds and cleared to leave. Wouldn't you know someone at the Shih Tzu forum is suggesting our breeder doesn't have the best dogs. I went there to ask some general questions and was asked who the breeder is by a PM. They don't allow mentioning breeder names publicly on the forum. That person wants me to check out two breeders near Milwaukee.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Holy moly, she's a sweetie! I love her coloring. Congrats on your new baby.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Do you feel comfortable with the breeder? Does the breeder do all the health testing and can prove results?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

kawboy said:


> It will be about two weeks before she's 2 pounds and cleared to leave. Wouldn't you know someone at the Shih Tzu forum is suggesting our breeder doesn't have the best dogs. I went there to ask some general questions and was asked who the breeder is by a PM. They don't allow mentioning breeder names publicly on the forum. That person wants me to check out two breeders near Milwaukee.


I don't know much about Shih Tzus but if I were buying one I would first read through the The American Shih Tzu Club Website to understand the temperment, health issues in the breed, etc. They have a link with good information on how to find a responsible breeder. 
http://www.americanshihtzuclub.org/questions_to_ask_breeder
It gives you a great list of things to confirm about your breeder to be sure you are buying from a great source.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would be very careful as well. Even the AKC with shih tzu breeders. I shared that my in laws have always had shih tzu. Well when their rescue passed away last year, my father in law decided to surprise my mother in law. He went online and spent $100 to hold a cute puppy he found. He sent us the link as he was very proud and excited. After all the health problems they went through, my heart sank. We ended up talking him into losing his deposit and not having the puppy flown to him. I recommended they go through the AKC shih tzu club and they did. Even then, they ended up getting a shih tzu who has an eye condition and requires daily drops. She is adorable and great personality but twice a day she has to have eye drops otherwise she could lose her vision and unfortunately their breeder didn't consider it a major health issue and was pretty unhelpful and even telling them to not believe any of the vets. While I think shih tzu are adorable, I have seen too many with health issues. I would be VERY careful about the breeder and the health.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

After learning so much here at this forum, I would be careful about the breeder and health problems and health testing with any breed.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Lunastar said:


> Do you feel comfortable with the breeder? Does the breeder do all the health testing and can prove results?


I got a copy of the contract to sign and send the deposit. It says we get a health guarantee for 3 days against disease and 7 days against physical defects. We are encouraged to have our vet check the puppy out within this time frame. There is no mention of agreeing to have the dog spayed/neutered.

Something else concerns me here. It says the puppy was 1 lb 10 oz at 8 weeks. At 10 weeks it was 1 lb 6.7 oz. Unless this is a mistake the puppy lost weight from week 8 to week 10. She did tell me it had to be 2 lbs before we could have her. I would have expected a longer health guarantee along with the expectation the puppy would be spayed. Selling price is $650 if that means much. She told me prices are lower because of the economy. I thought it was low but checking other breeders prices it seems in line. I'm concerned about this contract and having second thoughts. The breeder suggested by the woman at the Shih Tzu forum looks to be a breeder of show quality dogs. I'm going to e mail them and see what they still have and check prices before I send a deposit for this one. We got lucky with Tasha despite not doing our research before buying her. I vowed to get the next one from a good breeder that left no doubts.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Christy, I don't think they "fade out" as much as Havs do, but they do change. Here is Sushi when we brought him home as a puppy and a recent pic. He looked like an owl as a puppy...lol. He's mostly gold now, but he kept the black mask.


Now that is a cute puppy pick. Really unique looking too.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I don't know much about Shih Tzus but if I were buying one I would first read through the The American Shih Tzu Club Website to understand the temperment, health issues in the breed, etc. They have a link with good information on how to find a responsible breeder.
> http://www.americanshihtzuclub.org/questions_to_ask_breeder
> It gives you a great list of things to confirm about your breeder to be sure you are buying from a great source.


Thank you for the link. I need to research this more before doing anything.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I would be very careful if they only guarantee the health for 7 days. My youngest pup is almost 6 months old her breeder calls periodically to make sure we don't want to return her. She is a wonderful little dog and was sold to us as a show dog. She is having some fear issues at the moment. Now that is a good breeder. Of course we would never return her and I keep assuring Joyce that whether she shows or not we want her. We love all her little ways.


----------



## mamahava (Aug 4, 2010)

OMG look at that face! DO you have a name yet?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh how cute! 

Congrats on the addition and I hope everything is worked out and the breeder is on top of things health related.

We have an 'dog friendly' policy at our office and let our employees bring their dogs to work if they want to and there is a little shih tzu named Rosie who is like family to us, although Gucci won't let her sit by me! LOL The picture reminds me of her


----------

